# Puppy - Straight coat



## eoniao

Hi there, 
I have Just chosen my cockapoo puppy today. She is 6 weeks old and had beautiful markings. I've started to get really worried i have made a mistake, as she was the only puppy in the litter that didn't have a noticibly wavy coat. If she doesnt at this age, is she more likely to look more like a cocker spaniel? and not a mix? The breeder said she WILL go wavy but might not be till she is 13 weeks. Is this true? 
Thanks in advance
Zoe


----------



## kendal

do you have a photo of her ?


----------



## wilfiboy

She may go a bit wavier but if you want a curly pup then really the coat starts to show a curl as early as 4 weeks. Mable only had a slight wave and is obviously going to have a more shaggy coat than curly and she does moult, so if you are wanting a dog that does nt moult the curlier the pup the better. If your adamant you want curly, i know its hard once you've waited and looked but maybe look for another litter... it really depends how important it is to you.... good luck x x


----------



## eoniao

I've attached a photo - but you cant really see her coat from it. I dont mind if she is wavy, It just worried me when i got home as she was the only one in the litter that didnt have the wavy coat now. I understand you cant be 100% what you are getting, I just dont want to pay the money and end up with a cocker spaniel!?! Is the breeder right in saying it could take up to 13 weeks for it to develop - she was adamant it would change!
Zoe


----------



## Jukee Doodles

She might end up with a straight shaggy coat. I've attached a before and after picture of one of our cockapoos Daisy to show you how the coat changes. Don't worry she might become a swan!

Julia


----------



## kendal

my gypsy is the pup in the middle 











gypsy today


----------



## kendal

echo about the same age as your girl i think 











echo now 











oh and note the smooth bodys are because a clip them that way.


----------



## eoniao

Thanks thats really intereting! If all the others hadnt been so much wavier i dont thimk i would have given it a second thought! It was so hard as i had pick of 7! I'm prob worrying over nothing!

Julia - I see one of you're pups alot, You named him 'the pig' as he was the only puppy in the litter (his family re-named him freddie). He's a gorgeous dog!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

eoniao said:


> Thanks thats really intereting! If all the others hadnt been so much wavier i dont thimk i would have given it a second thought! It was so hard as i had pick of 7! I'm prob worrying over nothing!
> 
> Julia - I see one of you're pups alot, You named him 'the pig' as he was the only puppy in the litter (his family re-named him freddie). He's a gorgeous dog!!


Aww bless, glad Freddie is gorgeous. He was soooo big and fat because he had ALL of mums milk and attention.


----------



## flounder_1

Jukee Doodles said:


> She might end up with a straight shaggy coat. I've attached a before and after picture of one of our cockapoos Daisy to show you how the coat changes. Don't worry she might become a swan!
> 
> Julia


Thanks for the photos Julia - that's put my mind at rest too as Lolly has straight fur with just wavy tips of her ears and your photos look exactly like Lolly (except Lolly is a bit lighter in colour). I will be delighted if Lolly ends up looking like the dog in your photos!


----------



## paul1959

Jess at 10 weeks I think.










And today


----------



## embee

paul1959 said:


>


What a lovely curly coat and I love the way she is clipped. Interesting that she is now so curly when she had a quite a straight coat as a puppy.


----------



## paul1959

embee said:


> What a lovely curly coat and I love the way she is clipped. Interesting that she is now so curly when she had a quite a straight coat as a puppy.


Thank you for the cut compliment We did it ourselves about 3 weeks ago, have to say this is her good side!


----------



## wilfiboy

Just shows you how much they change.. she's a beauty x


----------



## JulesB

I must say I think the shorter Betty's coat is, the curlier it is! The roots of her coat are really curly yet she looks shaggy and wavy as the coat grows longer.


----------



## lady amanda

That is a good cut...maybe I am starting to lean towards shorter...which will benifit the matts in her legs


----------



## Missypoo

Hi,

I was just wondering how your straight haired puppy turned out?
We pick our girl up in 3 weeks and I have been thinking the same as you did, that she's not very curly so have been searching the forums.
When I came across your puppy picture it was the first puppy I saw that looked exactly like mine, very cute 
Did she end up looking like a cockerpoo or spaniel?


----------



## DB1

Missypoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering how your straight haired puppy turned out?
> We pick our girl up in 3 weeks and I have been thinking the same as you did, that she's not very curly so have been searching the forums.
> When I came across your puppy picture it was the first puppy I saw that looked exactly like mine, very cute
> Did she end up looking like a cockerpoo or spaniel?


My boy was similar as a young pup, but has the typical thick cockapoo wave and curl now.


----------



## SMCD

*Lolly's Coat*

We have just chosen our puppy today and were choosing between a curly and not so curly. We went for a not do curly. What is Lolly's coat like now?


----------



## Critterluvr

If I were choosing I would choose a "not so curly" because I prefer the light shaggy look as adults over the curly Poodle type coat. I love the "muppet look" and the straighter they are as pups the more likely to have shaggy coats as adults. Just my personal preference, the curlies are cute too......


----------



## TuckerJenkins

I love the shaggy look - that's one of the things that makes Clarabel, Clarabel!

6 weeks:









Now, at 1 year old:


----------



## Marzi

Clarabel is beautiful


----------



## RuthMill

Clarabel is beautiful, her coat is just like a blonde version of Lola's, soft and fluffy..


----------



## Very muddy

Hi there. we've got a shaggy, straight coated poo. Wish he was a silky poo but he's just a shaggy one! More cocker than poo. I hope I've attached a piccie .. But maybe not! X


----------



## Very muddy

There it is but you'll have to turn sideways. I'm rubbish at this! X


----------



## RuthMill

Aw what age is he now? His head is really smooth


----------



## flounder_1

SMCD said:


> We have just chosen our puppy today and were choosing between a curly and not so curly. We went for a not do curly. What is Lolly's coat like now?


Lolly's got the shaggy look. 

Here she is as a young puppy


And with her adult coat


----------



## Very muddy

Love your shaggy poos (and the gorgeous curly ones too!). Monty will be two in April. He's just had a haircut but definitely took the Spaniel gene to excess!! His sister looks like a normal curly poo but he's just a big black fluffy spaniel with a poodly look on his face. he may be a bit of a reject but we love him loads! he loves sitting at the table - he thinks he's a people! )


----------



## Critterluvr

When I chose my Goldendoodle pup I picked personality first and then the one with the thinnest, straightest coat on purpose. Looked very much like Lolly's coat (which I love btw!) 
Her adult coat came in exactly the way I wanted, just shaggy all over, 
the messy bed head look that I love! When I get a Cockapoo I will hopefully end up with the same coat type....but ya never know I guess!


----------



## Jane kate

Jukee Doodles said:


> She might end up with a straight shaggy coat. I've attached a before and after picture of one of our cockapoos Daisy to show you how the coat changes. Don't worry she might become a swan!
> 
> Julia


Hi Julia,

Just jumping on here, I got a wee cockapoo there and his head fur seems straight but hjs back etc is wavy. Just wondering will he stay wavy


----------



## Alihm11

Jane kate said:


> Hi Julia,
> 
> Just jumping on here, I got a wee cockapoo there and his head fur seems straight but hjs back etc is wavy. Just wondering will he stay wavy
> View attachment 131253
> View attachment 131253
> View attachment 131254
> View attachment 131255
> View attachment 131256


Hello Amy!

I’m so interested to know how your puppy’s coat turned out. I picked up my new puppy today and her coat is identical to your puppy’s!


----------



## Alihm11

Alihm11 said:


> Hello Amy!
> 
> I’m so interested to know how your puppy’s coat turned out. I picked up my new puppy today and her coat is identical to your puppy’s!


Not Amy sorry Jane Kate!! Amy showed up on my reply for some reason 🤦🏼‍♀️😂


----------

